# Lady Be Good



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

I am new here and I was hoping that someone on this forum could help me. I am not a series model builder but I resent bought a 1/48 scale B-24D bomber and I want to build a repleca of a B-24 bomber that was named The Lady Be Good. I would like to know if there is a company out there that makes after market model decals that might make decals for the famous WW2 bomber.


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Some other guys might know of more, but the one that pops into my head right off is Meteor Productions. I think their website is www.meteorprod.com. Might see what you can scare up there.

Chris


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also do a search at www.squadron.com
Squadron has just about everything.

And search at Aeromaster decals at www.aeromaster.com


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the infomation. I hope that they have what I am looking for.If you like to know the history of The Lady Be Good, go to www.ladybe good.com. A TV movie was made about The Lady Be Good in 1970 and it Starred William Shatner, and Richard Basehart. The name of the movie is Sole Survivor.
Alex


----------

